# Watch This Reille Hunter Woman



## BigLiam (May 2, 2012)

She is NPD/Sociopath to the max. But, what I see more and more of among some cheaters, is this new age jibberish, a lingo that I cannot understand.
Folks like this(and my first XW is one of them) are really attracted to words and phrases, that sound mystical and deep. But, when you try to examine what they are saying, you are left scratching your head.
I think that is the desired result: to convince the lesser beings that they are not privy to all these deeper concepts.
My first XW could pick up this tyoe of lingo in a flash and become fluent in it in no time. But, she really could never explain what the F she was talking about.
I had LSAT scores that were at least 100 pts higher than hers, and I was incapable of understanding thse deep concepts she claimed to have mastered.
She needed "connection"(yeah, so she banged a bunch of stranger she picked up in bars).
She did not have affairs. simply "relationships where the """"chemistry became sexualized"".
Anyone else dealing with this type of nuttiness? I would have preferred my wife tell me she was horny and wanted to get laid.
But, no, these were "chemically sexualized" relationships where she. apparently, felt "connection'
I watch this Reielle Hunter woman and she is like a few other of my male acquaintences cheating wives. They are on a higher plane, don't you see. so the rules of fidelity, made to apply to the peasants, do not apply to them in their mystical search for connection.
That Hunter woman is a moron. Edwards, is slightly above average in intelligence, based on his scores, and I cannot imagine he is not mortified by her(although with hisNPD, maybe not).


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

SHE is no different than every other OW who thinks herself better than the 'peasant' wife. Just read some of the sh*t AP's say between themselves-its so much BS. Not one thing based in reality. Even the most basic of conversations are romaticized. 

***visualize the commercial "this is your brain, this is your brain in an Affair"*******

I mean seriously when reading the communication between my H and his AP- I didnt recognize HIM. He became someone else with her. I'd imagine that is part of the fun, right? To escape reality.


----------



## Sara8 (May 2, 2012)

BigLiam said:


> She is NPD/Sociopath to the max. But, what I see more and more of among some cheaters, is this new age jibberish, a lingo that I cannot understand.
> 
> I watch this Reielle Hunter woman and she is like a few other of my male acquaintences cheating wives. They are on a higher plane, don't you see. so the rules of fidelity, made to apply to the peasants, do not apply to them in their mystical search for connection.
> ...
> ...


I agree. Edwards seems to have NPD and Rielle Hunter appears to be a psychopath. 

Her name says it all because it's not her real name. It's a chosen name that sounds like Real Hunter.

At least she wasn't trying to hide her predatory spots. 

She likely got pregnant on purpose, too. If she is so superior to every other human, you would think she would know how to properly use modern birth control methods. 

In a way though, I am glad that she is humiliating Edwards with her book. He humiliated is cancer stricken wife.


----------



## Sara8 (May 2, 2012)

canttrustu said:


> SHE is no different than every other OW who thinks herself better than the 'peasant' wife. Just read some of the sh*t AP's say between themselves-its so much BS. Not one thing based in reality. Even the most basic of conversations are romaticized.
> 
> .


That statement is on target. If you go to other forums where the OW's communicate, you can see that they feel very superior to the wife. 

They also believe the Cheating spouses rewriting of the marital history. 

Even after the cheating spouse dumps the OW, they still blame the wife rather than the cheating spouse. 

The cheater dumped them only because of the wife and not because he simply thought she was a useless, ignorant, backstabbing, sl*&t.


----------



## Mrs1980 (May 6, 2011)

I was thinking about posting about that slore earlier..

I guess the takeaway is look how *crazy* this biatch really is. 

I read a good article on slate:
Rielle Hunter and the tell-all memoir: a new book from John Edwards’ mistress backfires - Slate Magazine

And Edwards...I really feel for all those children


----------



## survivorwife (May 15, 2012)

Sara8 said:


> In a way though, I am glad that she is humiliating Edwards with her book. He humiliated is cancer stricken wife.


And Hunter has the utter GALL to insult and demean the wife in print. How dare she! What a low life tramp she is. Attempting to make money by selling a book on her escapes with a known cheater and, to add insult to injury, dares to express an opinion on the BS, all to make herself look good and/or to make money off of her notoriety. I wouldn't wipe with her trashy book.

Just had to say that. End of Rant.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I think all of the parties in this situation are dysfuctional. I heard Edwards wife was no peach. No it doesn't excuse him cheating I know. In the end they all seem to have gotten what they deserved. You reap what you sow and all that.

The real victims are yes the kids.


----------



## confused55 (Apr 30, 2011)

Reille (Lisa Jo Druck) Hunter is a "b**** on wheels" and I hope Edwards dumps her for good.

He is a total a** too, and I wish him "bad karma".

Nobody should buy her book.

Harsh, I know.


----------



## Mrs1980 (May 6, 2011)

Mavash. said:


> I think all of the parties in this situation are dysfuctional. I heard Edwards wife was no peach. No it doesn't excuse him cheating I know. In the end they all seem to have gotten what they deserved. You reap what you sow and all that.
> 
> The real victims are yes the kids.


I'm confused...are you suggesting Elizabeth Edwards being known as a "difficult woman" deserved getting cancer and dying young or just being cheated on and humiliated on a national scale..Just curious:scratchhead:


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

confused55 said:


> Reille (Lisa Jo Druck) Hunter is a "b**** on wheels" and I hope Edwards dumps her for good.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Yeah, they "broke up" last week -- like no one could see that coming.
> ...


----------



## Sara8 (May 2, 2012)

survivorwife said:


> And Hunter has the utter GALL to insult and demean the wife in print. How dare she! What a low life tramp she is. Attempting to make money by selling a book on her escapes with a known cheater and, to add insult to injury, dares to express an opinion on the BS, all to make herself look good and/or to make money off of her notoriety. I wouldn't wipe with her trashy book.
> 
> Just had to say that. End of Rant.


The OW is still stalking me and spreading crazy rumors about me. 

My STBEH shared too many intimate details of our life with her, and now regrets it. He trusted her to be discreet. Whaaaat? A serial cheater who had two long term affairs and one nighters in club parking lots and toilet stalls with strangers????????

She has taken those details and exaggerated all of them.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Mrs1980 said:


> I'm confused...are you suggesting Elizabeth Edwards being known as a "difficult woman" deserved getting cancer and dying young or just being cheated on and humiliated on a national scale..Just curious:scratchhead:


Yeah, this is interesting. I started a thread here on the men's lounge, do you like feisty women or some such. Many of the men who responded said yes. 

this is the irony of life. If she were easygoing, some people would call her a doormat. but if she were challenging and ensured that her needs were met, then she's accuse of being difficult.

Some people always want it both ways.

ETA: We should also acknowledge that the married partner has made an investment in the relationship whereas the AP is just a punter taking what looks interesting to them (and leaving the rest to the spouse.).

APs only see you when you when they choose to.
They don't have to work around difficult or boring family members.
They can go off and choose whatever other partners they want while coming and going to anyone person when they feel like it. No wonder they're interesting, mysterious and exciting.


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

> Folks like this(and my first XW is one of them) are really attracted to words and phrases, that sound mystical and deep. But, when you try to examine what they are saying, you are left scratching your head.


I actually am not left scratching my head. I'm pretty sure they are full of BS. These people pretend to be much more intelligent than they really are. They throw up this smokescreen and expect this excuses this "i'll do as i please because i'm special and rules don't apply to me" atitude. 

And idiots like this attract similar minded fools.

I find women who are into this kind of thing, along with other pseudo-science crap to be extremely annoying and repulsive.

If you are going to be a big STD infected cow at least don't make excuses for it. People will actually respect you more for it. This because they already know you're a big W... No need for you to be a big W... and a liar too.


----------



## sunshinetoday (Mar 7, 2012)

All I can say is Reille Hunter is such a disgusting human being to be still dragging Mrs. Edwards thru the mud. She is a perfect example of an OW. Deluded. Narcissistic. Pathetic. 

You know she got pregnant on purpose. 

And John Edwards? He is just as nasty. 

I hope they both live long unhappy lives.


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

> She needed "connection"(yeah, so she banged a bunch of stranger she picked up in bars).
> She did not have affairs. simply "relationships where the """"chemistry became sexualized"".


No more that self protection. This white washed version of reality fits better her extremelly weak/overinflated ego. What did you expect? I'm a cheap ***** who likes chasing men to get laid? She really believes it. She HAS to.


----------



## Sara8 (May 2, 2012)

NextTimeAround said:


> APs only see you when you when they choose to.
> They don't have to work around difficult or boring family members.
> They can go off and choose whatever other partners they want while coming and going to anyone person when they feel like it. No wonder they're interesting, mysterious and exciting.


You hit the nail on the head. The affair is a perpetual date. It's not even a normal dating relationship. It's akin to a perpetual first date.

Nothing heavy or serious or real life issue. Only lightness and fun and sex. 

They are always dressed and ready to rock and roll. Pumped for the newness of their perpetual first date relationship. 

The wife. Sees all the real stuff and deals with real life issues, like in-laws and bills and a grumpy spouse who is not so gallant.

No wonder the wife yells at the spouse sometimes. 

If my STBEH treated me the way he was treating the OW, and investing and much time, money and romantic energy into me. We wouldn't have had any problems. 

When I saw the way he treated and talk to the OW, I had to look ten times to ensure that the texts and emails were actually coming from my STBEH. 

They seemed to have been written by someone I never met. 

He never treated me like he treated her, even when dating, and he was the pursuer in our relationship.

Ironically, the OW was kind of beatchy to her spouse and of course she was a serial cheater to boot.


----------



## anonymouskitty (Jun 5, 2012)

Who's Rielle Hunter?


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

anonymouskitty said:


> Who's Rielle Hunter?


She has publicly admitted that she is the paramour of John Edwards.


----------



## anonymouskitty (Jun 5, 2012)

And this John Edwards is a senator?


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

anonymouskitty said:


> And this John Edwards is a senator?


Yes, he is a Senator. and not a state Senator of any US state in the United States, 

but a US Senator of the US Senate.


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

lamaga said:


> confused55 said:
> 
> 
> > Reille (Lisa Jo Druck) Hunter is a "b**** on wheels" and I hope Edwards dumps her for good.
> ...


----------



## anonymouskitty (Jun 5, 2012)

Wonderful reminds me of a certain Caroline Nokes.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Mrs1980 said:


> I'm confused...are you suggesting Elizabeth Edwards being known as a "difficult woman" deserved getting cancer and dying young or just being cheated on and humiliated on a national scale..Just curious:scratchhead:


"Difficult" was a softer word than what I heard. 

Nobody deserves to die young from cancer however being angry, bitter and resentful does increases your odds of getting sick. And yes I read she was like that before the cheating. 

Nobody deserves to be cheated on either. I said that.


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

Mavash. said:


> "Difficult" was a softer word than what I heard.
> 
> Nobody deserves to die young from cancer however being angry, bitter and resentful does increases your odds of getting sick. And yes I read she was like that before the cheating.
> 
> Nobody deserves to be cheated on either. I said that.


possibly b/c she lost her child to a car accident and never recovered???? She went thru alot in life. NO ONE deserves what HE did to her.


----------



## Mrs1980 (May 6, 2011)

Mavash. said:


> "Difficult" was a softer word than what I heard.
> 
> Nobody deserves to die young from cancer however being angry, bitter and resentful does increases your odds of getting sick. And yes I read she was like that before the cheating.
> 
> Nobody deserves to be cheated on either. I said that.


Being under extreme emotional stress could make a person sick. I don't like the blame the victim mentality that has been more frequent on TAM. If she was a horrible wife, John Edwards could have gotten a divorce long ago (and if you believe everything that was written in a book-then Rielle is claiming John had affairs long before her)...and maybe her health wouldn't have suffered...


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

While I see what you are saying, Canttrustu, people here go through that and worse every single day. Everyone plays with the hand they are dealt.

I think we can all agree that Hunter's book is low-class and unseemly, though.


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

lamaga said:


> While I see what you are saying, Canttrustu, people here go through that and worse every single day. Everyone plays with the hand they are dealt.
> 
> I think we can all agree that Hunter's book is low-class and unseemly, though.


Oh I wasnt making an 'excuse' . But to suggest that there is 'worse' than losing a child-I dont believe thats possible. I can only speak for myself- If I lose a child, go ahead and bury me with them. I wont be fit for this world. Thats all Im sayin. And not everyone plays the cards they are dealt. Some people fold under the pressure.

And he is a POS that should have divorced her if she was so insufferable.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Lisa Druck, alias Rielle Hunter, was the main character in this 1988 novel by her ex-boyfriend, novelist Jay McInerney. Haven't read it, but the synopsis sounds like he captured her essential self.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I agree with everything ya'll are saying. I'm just saying all the parties involved played a part in this that's all.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

BigLiam said:


> ...But, what I see more and more of among some cheaters, is this new age jibberish, a lingo that I cannot understand... to convince the lesser beings that they are not privy to all these deeper concepts...She needed "connection"(yeah, so she banged a bunch of stranger she picked up in bars).She did not have affairs. simply "relationships where the """"chemistry became sexualized""...
> I watch this Reielle Hunter woman and she is like a few other of my male acquaintences cheating wives...


Liam,
Now that you understand this, you can use it on women in bars, airplanes, grocery stores. Start talking New Age BS with women, what PUAs call *"Chick Crack"* google the term, and their legs magically spring open.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Machiavelli said:


> Liam,
> Now that you understand this, you can use it on women in bars, airplanes, grocery stores. Start talking New Age BS with women, what PUAs call *"Chick Crack"* google the term, and their legs magically spring open.


Very classy. Very, very classy.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Mavash. said:


> I agree with everything ya'll are saying. I'm just saying all the parties involved played a part in this that's all.


No question. None of them are/were very nice people.


----------



## Sara8 (May 2, 2012)

anonymouskitty said:


> Who's Rielle Hunter?


No one. She's just another common OW having an affair with John Edwards.


----------



## BigLiam (May 2, 2012)

sunshinetoday said:


> All I can say is Reille Hunter is such a disgusting human being to be still dragging Mrs. Edwards thru the mud. She is a perfect example of an OW. Deluded. Narcissistic. Pathetic.
> 
> You know she got pregnant on purpose.
> 
> ...


The guy has a modified Prince Valliant hairdo. Cost him around $400 a shot, paid for out of campaign funds.

I would like to *****-slap that arrogant little puss. Irun inot all kinds of a lawyers and some are cut from this mold. Dumber than rocks but full of confidence,as they are too dumb to see themselves as others do.


----------



## BigLiam (May 2, 2012)

Mavash. said:


> "Difficult" was a softer word than what I heard.
> 
> Nobody deserves to die young from cancer however being angry, bitter and resentful does increases your odds of getting sick. And yes I read she was like that before the cheating.
> 
> Nobody deserves to be cheated on either. I said that.


Chicken and the egg, eh? 

Well, this guy was a serial cheating NPD. Might make anyone a little edgy. The cheating goes way back.


----------



## BigLiam (May 2, 2012)

Machiavelli said:


> Liam,
> Now that you understand this, you can use it on women in bars, airplanes, grocery stores. Start talking New Age BS with women, what PUAs call *"Chick Crack"* google the term, and their legs magically spring open.


I'll keep that in mind, mach, next time I want to have another kid at age 58.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

BigLiam said:


> I'll keep that in mind, mach, next time I want to have another kid at age 58.


That's the spirit! You're only as old as you feel!


----------



## BigLiam (May 2, 2012)

Machiavelli said:


> That's the spirit! You're only as old as you feel!


Then I am F'd, as Lewis Black would say.


----------

